# overheating



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 2013 outty 1000 xt and ill be ride for like 20-25 mins. and it will start running hot and go into limp mode and the rad. is clean can anyone tell me whats may cause this


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Bad thermastat, kinked rad hose, low coolant bad waterpump, bad temp sensor faulty fan there's prob more


----------



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

**** seems like it could be anything well ig I got a long checklist to go throw


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I would start with the easy stuff, test the fan , run the bike and see if both hoses get warm, make sure your hoses look good and make sure your coolant is topped up to snuff


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

just like kygreen said i would test fan and check coolent and overflow tanke first


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

check coolant levels, also put a light up to the rad and try to get it to shine through the other side.. the fins on those rads are pretty small, and although it looks clean from the front it can be plugged at the back, the only real way to tell is a light shining through. My friend had the exact same problem and he researched and check things over and over and over and nothing was wrong, we had to take the front clip off his bike and pressure wash the entire rad. put it back in and hasnt had a problem since, just clean your rad while its stil wet mud if possible.


----------



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

Im buy a relocate rad. Kit for it to try to keep it out the mud


----------

